# 15 gallon tank, lost em all one by one



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

15 gallon tank, all three gourami died ( well last one is barely living as we speak) fish have no sign of illness literally well and active then bam...within a month of each other ...cycled tank... two filters.... weekly water changes with prime ... did have some nitrites in tap water but been using prime doing water changes as tests require...maybe something is wrong with the tank, something left in sealant and leaching . I’m not really sure what happened (my individual betta tanks) are doing pretty good! Bah sad day! 😞


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear. Are they the only fish in the tank?


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes it was only them... the lone survivor is still trying to survive... I lowered the water and treated with prime. It’s a tall tank I wondered if oxygen was an issue but I do have a bubbler and a filter. I still have nitrites showing in my tap water wondering how I should proceed. The bettas look fantastic though I’m so stumped!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

bettatanksalot said:


> Yes it was only them... the lone survivor is still trying to survive... I lowered the water and treated with prime. It’s a tall tank I wondered if oxygen was an issue but I do have a bubbler and a filter. I still have nitrites showing in my tap water wondering how I should proceed. The bettas look fantastic though I’m so stumped!


I doubt it's oxygenation. It that were the case the other fish would be showing issues.

Have you looked up "Dwarf Gourami Disease"?


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

I have heard of it. They are supposedly sunset thick lipped gouramis I don’t know however for sure what their genetics are because I don’t think thick lipped are naturally sunset color I think they mix them with something else... not sure if they are prone to this dwarf gourami disease also? She’s still alive but lethargic and will swim up only when necessary... ugh I feel so bad. I have another tank I could set up but don’t know if that would just be more stressful for her...


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

Well she died today 😞 SIP I don’t think I’m going to attempt gouramis again. I don’t want to give up on the 15 gallon if there isn’t anything wrong with it, I wish there was a sure way to know. If I did try one more attempt with this tank, what should I do to clean it? I feel like it was a bad batch of gouramis. Ironically the last times I’ve been in Petco and I go quite often they have not had anymore sunset thick lips...well my 4 betta buddies are doing good and that’s keeping my spirits up!


----------



## LugiaChan (Mar 8, 2012)

OK, so I recently saw some fish keepers on youtube comment about Prime destroying their tank cycle. It's good for hospital tanks, but not good for an established cycle, it messed things up according to them. Perhaps something to look into? I'm finding it may be better to use Stress Zyme + to add in bacteria to the tank.


----------



## bettatanksalot (Mar 6, 2018)

I ended up getting a new 10 gallon. I had a betta die in that 15 gallon tank as well I think it was leaching something. It was very old anyways and starting to come apart and sealant coming off as well. I use Prime on my small tanks without issue. But yes the bacteria could have been off but water parameters were very good. It didn’t really make sense unless I got two batches of sick fish!


----------

